
Create unique long URL's out of A's - bubblehack3r
http://aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.com/
======
server_bot
I love how whimsical this is, made me smile! It's refreshing to see a silly
hack that isn't also performative self-promotion.

------
jolmg
If the point is to lengthen, they could just encode the URL instead of saving
it and returning a key. That way it'd be stateless. Something like:

    
    
      $ ruby -pe '$_.gsub!(/./) {|c| ("%08b" % c.ord).tr("01", "Aa") }' <<< http://google.com
      AaaAaAAAAaaaAaAAAaaaAaAAAaaaAAAAAAaaaAaAAAaAaaaaAAaAaaaaAaaAAaaaAaaAaaaaAaaAaaaaAaaAAaaaAaaAaaAAAaaAAaAaAAaAaaaAAaaAAAaaAaaAaaaaAaaAaaAa
    

Then to decode:

    
    
      $ ruby -pe '$_.gsub!(/.{8}/) {|s| s.tr("Aa", "01").to_i(2).chr }' <<< AaaAaAAAAaaaAaAAAaaaAaAAAaaaAAAAAAaaaAaAAAaAaaaaAAaAaaaaAaaAAaaaAaaAaaaaAaaAaaaaAaaAAaaaAaaAaaAAAaaAAaAaAAaAaaaAAaaAAAaaAaaAaaaaAaaAaaAa
      http://google.com
    

EDIT: Wow. I hadn't noticed that HN got rid of the horizontal scrolling
behaviour for indented text. It's funny that I kind of miss it in this case.

------
theamk
sample:
[http://aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...](http://aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.com/AaAAAaaaAAaaAAAaAAaa)

    
    
          http://aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.com/AaAAAaaaAAaaAAAaAAaa

------
windthrown
The associated Github repository:
[https://github.com/programming/aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...](https://github.com/programming/aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa)

------
codemonkey-zeta
Nice hack kid! Very clevel and VERY simple, though maybe not very practical.

------
nrev
:’( need to lengthen urls but can’t bc on mobile :’’(

